# Probleme mit dem ganzen System

## linjunky

Zunächst einmal hab ich probleme mit dem laufwerk und an kernel kann es nicht liegen weil ich da alles richtig eingestellt habe.

Mein größtes Problem zunächst ist mein Portage

```

Total: 300 packages (249 upgrades, 46 new, 5 in new slots, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 728,804 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Wollte meine world aktualisieren und hab jetzt ein Portage Blocker drin.

----------

## nikaya

Poste doch mal die Blocker.

----------

## linjunky

```
localhost linjunky # emerge -avuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.9 [2.1.2.11] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 377 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r2 [0.9.8d] USE="sse2 zlib -bindist -emacs -test" 3,264 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.18-r1 [1.2.15] USE="-doc" 610 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1 [2.34] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.0 [1.1.2] USE="-doc% (-aotuv%)" 1,186 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 [1.0.7] USE="bash-completion -doc -vim-syntax%" 150 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 [1.6.5-r14] USE="-doc -source" 6,683 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 [1.02.10-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 179 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3 [2.2.3-r2] USE="hal%* zlib%* -network-cron%" 206 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20061022-r1 [20050216] USE="-quicktime -real" 13,485 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.004-r1 [2.001] 203 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.7 [4.6.5-r1] USE="-debug -ipv6" 1,274 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.19-r1 [2.3.17] USE="-debug" 296 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/libnet-1.21  USE="-sasl" 67 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 [6] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3 [2.6.9-r2] USE="-acl -ipv6 -static -xinetd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5  USE="-debug -doc -java" 1,408 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14 [1.0.14_rc1] 2,540 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7 [2.0.3] 638 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9  48 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20070704 [1.0.20060221] USE="unicode -examples" 359 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/emacs-desktop-0.2-r1  14 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3 [0.2.6-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ed-0.6 [0.2-r6] 58 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mime-types-7 [5] 7 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/freetds-0.64 [0.62.3] USE="mssql -odbc" 1,382 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 [1.1.4.1] 15 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/live-2007.02.20 [2005.11.11] 433 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10 [0.9-r1] 33 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-6.8 [6.7] USE="-nocxx -threads" 740 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.44  139 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Parse-Yapp-1.05-r1  47 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 [2.4.3] USE="-emacs% -vim-syntax%" 2,544 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.08  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.64  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/yaml-0.65  92 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/File-Which-0.05  8 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/p7zip-4.51 [4.44] USE="-doc -static" 1,449 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.23.1 [2.22.1] USE="-static" 133 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.64 [2.63] USE="nls" 1,799 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rar-3.7.0 [3.7.0_beta1] 758 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 [0.17-r7] USE="pam" 14 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10 [4.1-r9] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-1.4.0 [1.3.6] 2,626 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.7.5 [3.7.3] 127 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.28 [0.1.23] 78 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/man-pages-de-0.5 [0.4] 510 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.0.16-r1 [2.0.5-r1] USE="(-build%) (-debug%) (-static%)" 31 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.9.10 [0.8.8] USE="-sqlite" 364 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 [1.5.23b] USE="-vanilla%" 2,852 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.17-r1 [2.17] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 28 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.12.13 [2.12.9] USE="-debug -doc (-hardened)" 2,870 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 [0.35.0] 132 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 [1.0-r1] USE="nls" 364 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2 [1.39] USE="nls" 3,873 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.08  63 kB

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19 [1.18] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56  USE="unicode" 85 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.7 [3.11.5] USE="-utils%" 3,644 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-114 [104-r13] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.6] USE="bzip2 nls readline zlib -bindist -curl -ecc -idea -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb (-X%*)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.1  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/yasm-0.6.0  USE="nls" 1,165 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.78.2 [0.77] USE="nls -cddb -minimal -nocxx" 1,977 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gdb-6.6-r2 [6.6] USE="nls -test -vanilla" 16 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r3 [1.6.4-r2] USE="nls -ruby%" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.16 [0.6.13-r1] USE="nls -doc" 676 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.03-r1  4 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.21  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/bcprov-1.36-r1 [1.31-r1] USE="-doc -source%" 3,047 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r5 [1.0-r4] USE="-doc -source -test% (-jikes%) (-junit%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-oodict-20061117 [20060706] 4 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r2 [1.18-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3 [4.2a-r1] 1,061 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6 [1.1.2] USE="unicode -hfs" 1,375 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r5 [2.4.4-r4] USE="gdbm ncurses readline ssl -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -nocxx -nothreads -tk -ucs2" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14a-r1 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* -alisp% -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm%* alaw%* copy%* dshare%* dsnoop%* extplug%* file%* hooks%* ladspa%* lfloat%* linear%* meter%* mulaw%* multi%* null%* rate%* route%* share%* shm%*" 768 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2 [1.4.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 54 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.44 [5.0.26-r2] USE="ssl -berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -perl (-selinux) -static" 23,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.18.0 [1.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 641 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/flac-1.1.4 [1.1.2-r8] USE="ogg sse -3dnow -debug -doc" 1,827 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.97-r1 [3.97] USE="-debug -mp3rtp (-gtk%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/apr-1.2.8  USE="-debug -ipv6 -urandom" 1,082 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1 [1.2.9] USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 [2.0.2] USE="-debug" 383 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-0.6.9-r1 [0.6.5-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,143 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.4 [1.1.2-r1] 922 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3 [1.1.0-r3] USE="(-altivec) -examples% (-doc%)" 612 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 41 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4 [0.3.1] USE="-debug" 45 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 9,068 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 [3.3.4] USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 23,411 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.12.8 [2.8.4] USE="-debug -doc -examples%" 2,477 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.004 [2.001] 89 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.2 [1.39] USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 [4.6_p1-r3] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 968 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3 [1.0.3-r2] USE="nls -build% -dynamic (-selinux)" 300 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/tre-0.7.4  USE="nls -static" 379 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8 [0.8.7] USE="-debug" 328 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 [1.2] USE="-debug -doc" 8,106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23  119 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.14 [0.11] USE="-emacs%" 341 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.16.4 [7.15.1-r1] USE="ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -nss% -test (-krb4%)" 1,630 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.0 [0.9.15] 491 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 [0.7.6-r2] USE="mad nls -audiofile" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.1-r1] USE="-debug -ipv6 -xcb" 1,488 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.28 [2.6.27] USE="python readline -debug -doc -ipv6 -test" 4,606 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 [3.0.24] USE="automount pam python readline -acl -async -caps -cups -doc -examples -fam -kerberos -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 14 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8  USE="gdbm -berkdb -ldap -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 632 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 [0.9.6] 380 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2 [1.39-r2] USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.17-r1 [1.0.17] USE="alsa flac -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/scons-0.97 [0.96.1] 430 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.5.2-r1  USE="-debug" 408 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 131 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4  718 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* nls" 991 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/streamripper-1.62.2 [1.61.27] USE="vorbis" 1,224 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.50.16-r1 [1.50.15] 102 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.4-r2 [2.1.10-r2] USE="X%* zlib -bindist -debug% -doc" 1,445 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 [0.9.1] USE="-debug" 241 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 262 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 220 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 [4.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20-r1 [1.1.20] USE="crypt python -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 268 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.004 [2.001] 62 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -ipv6" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2 [1.0.2-r1] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="-debug" 363 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 98 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/faac-1.25 [1.24-r3] 378 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 97 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22 [0.19] 408 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xosd-2.2.14-r1 [2.2.10-r1] USE="-xinerama" 422 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.26.3 [0.26.1-r1] USE="nls ssl zlib -expat -socks5" 771 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 93 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 98 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsvg-0.1.4  359 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9 [0.8] 221 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 93 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/yafray-0.0.9 [0.0.8] USE="-openexr%" 309 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 [4.6.1] USE="7zip X ncurses nls pam samba unicode -gpm -slang" 33 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 [6.5.1-r1] USE="nptl -debug -doc (-hardened) -motif -xcb%" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 3,218 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10 [1.2.6] USE="X glitz opengl%* -debug -directfb -doc -svg -xcb%" 3,142 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8 [1.1.7] USE="-debug" 246 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -xprint" 504 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.73 [0.72] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 630 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 93 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.0 [1.2.2] USE="-debug -ipv6" 569 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 220 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 186 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r2 [0.5.4-r1] USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.02  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 [0.3] USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.05  10 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r12 [21.4-r4] USE="X nls -Xaw3d -leim -lesstif -motif -nosendmail" 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="dga%* -debug -dmx% -xinerama%" 98 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 [3.3.6-r4] USE="mysql opengl -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,986 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 [1.14.10] USE="-debug -doc" 1,315 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2 [1.2.11] USE="X alsa dga opengl xv -aalib -arts -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -oss -svga -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 [2.4.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 95 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/fltk-1.1.7-r2 [1.1.7] USE="opengl -debug -noxft" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 62 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8-r1 [0.8] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-229 [222] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0 [1.2.2] USE="-examples (-numeric%)" 469 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.2.4  USE="-doc -examples" 568 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.32  39 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 559 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 [4.2.2] USE="dbus jpeg mysql opengl png qt3support ssl%* zlib -accessibility -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,109 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5-r9] USE="alsa branding%* kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -acl -arts -avahi -cups -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama (-ssl%*) (-zeroconf%)" LINGUAS="(-he%)" 15,236 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.4 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal" 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/openal-0.0.8-r2 [0.0.8-r1] USE="alsa mp3 sdl vorbis -arts -debug -esd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 [1.1.4-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa dvd flac mad musepack nls opengl samba sdl speex truetype vcd vorbis win32codecs xv xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -ipv6 -jack% -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -real% -theora -v4l -vidix -wavpack -xcb -xinerama" 7,115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit-1.5.0  6,213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/qscintilla-1.5.1  USE="-doc" 711 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.2 [6.5.1] 1,294 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.3 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X a52 dvdread iconv%* jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg ogg sdl sse sse2 truetype vorbis xml xvid -3dnow (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -gtk -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -network -quicktime -theora -v4l2" 1,941 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 23,824 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.7 [3.5.4] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 13,835 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.7 [3.5.3] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6 [3.5.3] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 23,590 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.7 [3.5.0] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ktnef-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/mimelib-3.5.7 [3.5.4] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 7,251 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 785 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7 [3.5.0] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pam -arts -debug -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.7 [3.5.5-r2] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xcomposite -xinerama" 16 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6 [3.5.0] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmix-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="alsa kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 6,199 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 2,997 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freealut-1.1.0 [1.0.1] 452 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/openexr-1.4.0a [1.2.2-r2] USE="opengl%* -doc -examples" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia%*" 9,447 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ark-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/kdevelop-3.4.1 [3.3.5] USE="fortran php python -ada -arts -clearcase -cvs -debug -haskell -java -pascal -perforce -perl -ruby -sql -subversion -xinerama (-graphviz%)" 9,150 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5 [0.8.3] USE="encode kdehiddenvisibility vorbis -arts -debug -dvb -gstreamer -xcb% -xinerama" 2,820 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824 [1.0_rc1-r2] USE="X a52%* aac alsa cdparanoia dga dvd encode iconv jpeg mad mmx mp3%* musepack openal opengl png samba sdl speex sse sse2 truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb% -amrwb% -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb% -cdio% -cpudetection -custom-cflags -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp% -ggi -gif -gtk -ipv6 -ivtv% -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum% -mmxext -mp2% -nas -oss -pnm% -pvr% -quicktime% -radio% -rar% -real -rtc -srt% -ssse3% -svga -teletext% -tga -theora -tivo% -v4l -v4l2 -vidix% -x264 -xanim -xinerama -zoran% (-3dfx%) (-amr%) (-debug%) (-dvdread%*) (-matrox%)" LINGUAS="(-bg%) (-cs%) (-da%) (-de%) (-el%) (-en%) (-es%) (-fr%) (-hu%) (-ja%) (-ko%) (-mk%) (-nl%) (-no%) (-pl%) (-pt_BR%) (-ro%) (-ru%) (-sk%) (-tr%) (-uk%) (-zh_CN%) (-zh_TW%)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia%* vesa%* -i810% -mga% -s3virge% -tdfx%" 7,545 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="-af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb% -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th% -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kate-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.7 [3.5.5-r2] USE="crypt kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ssl -addbookmarks -alias -arts -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise -highlight -history -irc -jingle -latex -netmeeting -nowlistening -sametime -slp -sms -statistics -texteffect -translator -webpresence -winpopup -xinerama -xscreensaver -yahoo" 9,151 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.4 [1.0.5] USE="pam -debug -ipv6 -xprint" 378 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 131 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkcal-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -sasl -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -cups -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 [1.1.1-r4] USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint (-aiglx%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,829 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,817 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 [1.0.9755-r1] USE="-gtk% (-multilib)" 7,415 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 268 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.1 [2.6.0] USE="-debug -doc" 339 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9 [2.8.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug -doc% -examples%" 8,330 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/swt-3.2.2 [3.2-r2] USE="cairo opengl -gnome -seamonkey -xulrunner%" 3,053 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.3] USE="-bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,546 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/scite-1.72 [1.71] USE="-lua" 1,304 kB

[ebuild    FU ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.9 [10.0.8-r1] USE="X -nsplugin" 6,490 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.4-r1 [2.8.0] USE="dbus mmx nls python ssl -debug -ipv6 -libnotify% -perl -spell -tcl -xchatdccserver -xchatnogtk (-xchattext%)" 1,339 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.6 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%" 1,932 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4-r1 [2.5.0.4] USE="-source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome (-static%)" 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libwpd-0.8.9  USE="-doc" 557 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.2 [0.3.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="-cjk -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -socks5 -threads -tk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.1.042 [7.0.174] USE="bash-completion nls -acl -livecd" 8,642 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.1.042 [7.0.174] USE="bash-completion nls python -acl -cscope -gpm -minimal -perl -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506 [20051221-r1] USE="-ignore-glep31" 19 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility opengl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -logitech-mouse -xinerama (-ssl%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4 [1.3.2-r3] USE="apache2 bash-completion nls python zlib -berkdb -emacs -java -nowebdav -perl -ruby" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/layman-1.0.10 [1.0.6] 34 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2 [5.2.1-r3] USE="apache2 bzip2 cli crypt gdbm iconv mssql mysql mysqli ncurses nls readline reflection session spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external (-apache%)" 7,118 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c [0.8.6-r1] USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd flac hal live matroska mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses ogg opengl png samba sdl speex stream svg theora truetype vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xosd xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394% -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack% -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -mod -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -svga -upnp -v4l -vlm -x264% -xinerama" 10,898 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.0_rc2 [2.3.14] USE="alsa dbus%* jpeg mmx pdf png python sse -aalib (-altivec) -curl% -debug -doc -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mng -smp -svg -tiff -wmf" 17,234 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="kde mysql opengl python%* -arts -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama (-aac%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)" 12,951 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.39 [0.9.29] USE="X alsa dbus hal jpeg ncurses opengl xml -cups -esd -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -oss -scanner (-arts%)" 11,810 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.14 [0.6.13] USE="-debug" 311 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 [2.0.4] USE="cairo dbus firefox kde pam -binfilter -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -java -ldap -mono% -odk -seamonkey% -sound -webdav -xulrunner% (-branding%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as_IN% -be_BY -bg -bn -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de* -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN% -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN% -te_IN% -tg% -th -ti_ER% -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN% -ve% -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 151,402 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7.1-r5] USE="acpi crypt -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc -pcmcia (-selinux) (-dmi%)" 1,551 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20070425  106 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 4,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 192 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.25  115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.25  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.20 [1.16] 173 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55  119 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 232 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44  115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68  118 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1 [0.43] USE="mmx -debug -dia% -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms% -postscript% -spell -wmf% (-bonobo%) (-effects%) (-perl%) (-plugin%) (-python%*)" 12,934 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pam -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.7-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="crypt kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kontact-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility samba -arts -debug -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5] USE="branding%* kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -java -xinerama" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1)

Total: 300 packages (249 upgrades, 46 new, 5 in new slots, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 728,804 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost linjunky # emerge -C kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1

--- Couldn't find 'kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

----------

## Beforegod

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1) 
> 
> [blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1) 

 

Deinstallier die beiden Pakete.

Grund ist, da KMail schon in kdepim vorhanden ist, kann es nicht zweimal installiert werden.

Das selbe mit kdestktop, dort schon alle kdebase sachen mit dabei.

----------

## psyqil

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, da sich hier nicht kdepim, sondern libkdepim beschwert. Ganz verstehe ich es auch nicht:

```
[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.7-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="crypt kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB 

[blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1 (is blocking kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1)
```

 aber hier fehlt erstens ein "=":

```
emerge -C =kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1 
```

und zweitens hast Du 3.5.5-r1 drauf, deshalb mach doch einfach emerge -C kmail.

----------

## manuels

 *linjunky wrote:*   

> Zunächst einmal hab ich probleme mit dem laufwerk und an kernel kann es nicht liegen weil ich da alles richtig eingestellt habe.

 

Was für ein Laufwerk. Wieso bist du dir so sicher, dass du alles richtig eingestellt hast?

----------

## linjunky

ich bin mir sicher weil bei mir alles ging. entweder spinnt mein KDE oder es liegt an der Portage

Und beim unmergen mekert er auch

```

localhost linjunky # emerge -C =kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1

--- Couldn't find '=kde-base/kmail-3.5.6-r1' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

```

localhost linjunky # emerge -C =kde-base/kmail-3.5.7-r2

--- Couldn't find '=kde-base/kmail-3.5.7-r2' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

----------

## psyqil

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> und zweitens hast Du 3.5.5-r1 drauf, deshalb mach doch einfach emerge -C kmail.

   :Wink: 

----------

## linjunky

achso sorry hab mich bischen vertippt  :Smile:  hab anstatt emerge -C kmail emerge -c kmail geschrieben. deshalb hab ich mich auch gewundert warums nicht geht   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## linjunky

hab ein weiteres problem bei aktualisierung von der world

```

localhost linjunky # emerge -avuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 [4.6.1] USE="7zip X ncurses nls pam samba unicode -gpm -slang" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 [3.3.6-r4] USE="mysql opengl -cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,986 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10 [1.2.6] USE="X glitz opengl%* -debug -directfb -doc -svg -xcb%" 3,142 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/fltk-1.1.7-r2 [1.1.7] USE="opengl -debug -noxft" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/bcprov-1.36-r1 [1.31-r1] USE="-doc -source%" 3,047 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.16.5 [1.14.10] USE="-debug -doc" 1,315 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0 [1.2.2] USE="-examples (-numeric%)" 469 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/qscintilla-1.5.1  USE="-doc" 711 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/cairomm-1.2.4  USE="-doc -examples" 568 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/commons-cli-1.0-r5 [1.0-r4] USE="-doc -source -test% (-jikes%) (-junit%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.7-r1 [1.4.6] USE="bzip2 nls readline zlib -bindist -curl -ecc -idea -ldap (-selinux) -smartcard -static -usb (-X%*)" LINGUAS="-ru" 3,126 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5-r9] USE="alsa branding%* kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -acl -arts -avahi -cups -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama (-ssl%*) (-zeroconf%)" LINGUAS="(-he%)" 15,236 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.4 [1.0.2-r6] USE="-debug -minimal" 105 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/openexr-1.4.0a [1.2.2-r2] USE="opengl%* -doc -examples" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia%*" 9,447 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 785 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-21.4-r12 [21.4-r4] USE="X nls -Xaw3d -leim -lesstif -motif -nosendmail" 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 23,824 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 9 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6 [3.5.3] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 23,590 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7 [3.5.0] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pam -arts -debug -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kghostview-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 7,251 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.7 [3.5.5-r2] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xcomposite -xinerama" 16 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6 [3.5.0] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama (-kdexdeltas%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kmix-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="alsa kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 6,199 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcalc-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 2,997 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/ark-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/kdevelop-3.4.1 [3.3.5] USE="fortran php python -ada -arts -clearcase -cvs -debug -haskell -java -pascal -perforce -perl -ruby -sql -subversion -xinerama (-graphviz%)" 9,150 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="-af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb% -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th% -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kate-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.5 [0.8.3] USE="encode kdehiddenvisibility vorbis -arts -debug -dvb -gstreamer -xcb% -xinerama" 2,820 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kopete-3.5.7 [3.5.5-r2] USE="crypt kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ssl -addbookmarks -alias -arts -autoreplace -connectionstatus -contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise -highlight -history -irc -jingle -latex -netmeeting -nowlistening -sametime -slp -sms -statistics -texteffect -translator -webpresence -winpopup -xinerama -xscreensaver -yahoo" 9,151 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdm-1.1.4 [1.0.5] USE="pam -debug -ipv6 -xprint" 378 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -cups -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-114 [104-r13] USE="(-selinux)" 195 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* nls" 991 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.4-r3 [1.0.3-r2] USE="nls -build% -dynamic (-selinux)" 300 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/truecrypt-4.3 [4.2a-r1] 1,061 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,817 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.1 [2.6.0] USE="-debug -doc" 339 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.9 [2.8.3] USE="-accessibility% -debug -doc% -examples%" 8,330 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/swt-3.2.2 [3.2-r2] USE="cairo opengl -gnome -seamonkey -xulrunner%" 3,053 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.6 [2.0.0.3] USE="-bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="-af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,546 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/scite-1.72 [1.71] USE="-lua" 1,304 kB

[ebuild    FU ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.9 [10.0.8-r1] USE="X -nsplugin" 6,490 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-irc/xchat-2.8.4-r1 [2.8.0] USE="dbus mmx nls python ssl -debug -ipv6 -libnotify% -perl -spell -tcl -xchatdccserver -xchatnogtk (-xchattext%)" 1,339 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.6 [2.10.3] USE="opengl -doc -examples%" 1,932 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/azureus-2.5.0.4-r1 [2.5.0.4] USE="-source" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.3 [1.14.2] USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome (-static%)" 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libwpd-0.8.9  USE="-doc" 557 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0 [1.1.1-r4] USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint (-aiglx%*)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 5,829 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 233 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 [1.0.9755-r1] USE="-gtk% (-multilib)" 7,415 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 268 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.4_p20070914-r2 [5.2.1-r3] USE="apache2 bzip2 cli crypt gdbm iconv mssql mysql mysqli ncurses nls readline reflection session spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -ipv6 -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pcre -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip -zip-external (-apache%)" 7,118 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5-r1] USE="hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility samba -arts -debug -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility opengl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -logitech-mouse -xinerama (-ssl%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3 [3.5.5] USE="branding%* kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -java -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7  USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -arts -debug -xinerama -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r2 [3.5.5-r1] USE="kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pam -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p2-r1 [1.8.5_p2] USE="-cjk -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -socks5 -threads -tk" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-ruby/ruby-config-0.3.2 [0.3.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1 [1.4.5-r1] USE="kde mysql opengl python%* -arts -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4% -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama (-aac%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -az -be% -bg -bn% -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo% -es -et -eu% -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id% -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lo% -lt -mk% -ms -nb -nds% -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss% -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW (-ka%)" 12,951 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.1.042 [7.0.174] USE="bash-completion nls -acl -livecd" 8,642 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.1.042 [7.0.174] USE="bash-completion nls python -acl -cscope -gpm -minimal -perl -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20070506 [20051221-r1] USE="-ignore-glep31" 19 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/subversion-1.3.2-r4 [1.3.2-r3] USE="apache2 bash-completion nls python zlib -berkdb -emacs -java -nowebdav -perl -ruby" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/layman-1.0.10 [1.0.6] 34 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9-r1 [0.5.7.1-r5] USE="acpi crypt -debug -dell% -disk-partition% -doc -pcmcia (-selinux) (-dmi%)" 1,551 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20070425  106 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c [0.8.6-r1] USE="X a52 alsa dts dvd flac hal live matroska mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses ogg opengl png samba sdl speex stream svg theora truetype vcd vorbis win32codecs wxwindows xml xosd xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394% -debug -directfb -dvb -esd -fbcon -ggi -gnutls -httpd -jack% -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -mod -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -rtsp -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -svga -upnp -v4l -vlm -x264% -xinerama" 10,898 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.39 [0.9.29] USE="X alsa dbus hal jpeg ncurses opengl xml -cups -esd -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -oss -scanner (-arts%)" 11,810 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.14 [0.6.13] USE="-debug" 311 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.0_rc2 [2.3.14] USE="alsa dbus%* jpeg mmx pdf png python sse -aalib (-altivec) -curl% -debug -doc -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mng -smp -svg -tiff -wmf" 17,234 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6 [2.0.58-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event% -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec% (-selinux) -static-modules -threads (-apache2%*) (-mpm-leader%) (-mpm-threadpool%)" 4,664 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.6  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 192 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.19  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.18  25 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.25  115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.25  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.20 [1.16] 173 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 [2.0.4] USE="cairo dbus firefox kde pam -binfilter -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -java -ldap -mono% -odk -seamonkey% -sound -webdav -xulrunner% (-branding%*)" LINGUAS="-af -ar -as_IN% -be_BY -bg -bn -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de* -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo% -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN% -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN% -te_IN% -tg% -th -ti_ER% -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN% -ve% -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 151,402 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.55  119 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 232 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44  115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68  118 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45.1 [0.43] USE="mmx -debug -dia% -doc -gnome -inkjar -lcms% -postscript% -spell -wmf% (-bonobo%) (-effects%) (-perl%) (-plugin%) (-python%*)" 12,934 kB

Total: 102 packages (86 upgrades, 16 new), Size of downloads: 472,860 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 102) app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 to /

 * mc-4.6.1-utf8-r1.patch.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1-utf8-r1.patch.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1-utf8-r1.patch.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1-utf8-r1.patch.bz2 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * u7z-4.29.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * u7z-4.29.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * u7z-4.29.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

 * u7z-4.29.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * mc-4.6.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking mc-4.6.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking mc-4.6.1-utf8-r1.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking u7z-4.29.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a

 * unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well.

 *

 * ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   mc-4.6.1-r3.ebuild, line 45:   Called die

 *

 * set slang or unset unicode

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3:

 * You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a

 * unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well.

 *

 * ERROR: app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1670:   Called dyn_setup

 *   ebuild.sh, line 719:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

 *   mc-4.6.1-r3.ebuild, line 45:   Called die

 *

 * set slang or unset unicode

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 *

localhost linjunky #              

```

----------

## franzf

Steht doch da:

 *Quote:*   

>  * You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a 
> 
>   * unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well. 
> 
>   * 
> ...

 

Also entweder (wenn du unicode-mc haben willst)

```
echo "app-misc/mc slang" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

oder wenn es kein unicode können muss:

```
echo "app-misc/mc -unicode" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## nikaya

Es steht alles in der Meldung:

```
 * You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a 

 * unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well.

[...]

 * You must either disable unicode useflag or, if you want a 

 * unicode-aware mc, set the slang useflag as well.
```

Da UTF bei Gentoo Standard ist würde ich einfach "slang" zu den USE-Variablen in der make.conf hinzufügen.

----------

